# British Champs, Barking Essex this weekend



## claireg31 (Oct 12, 2007)

Unfortunately due to other commitments i can't amke it to the champs this weekend but i would like to wish all other competitors safe journeys to the venue and a prosperous weekend!
i hope that you all have fun and that you all make new friends and enjoy all the other prectitioners company!
Tang Soo!


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Claire, shame you cant make it. I must admit im not looking forward to the journey but im am sure ill enjoy myself.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck to everyone attending.  I hope you have fun, Yossarian!


----------

